# Dogs playing around



## K3nt (Mar 31, 2011)

Took these over the weekend using the 7D and the kit 18-135mm lens. Not a very good one, but still waiting for that elusive 70-200mm one to arrive, should be here first week of april. It was a bit of a challenge to shoot this as the sun was very bright and the ground was covered in extremely white snow.
The pics turned out ok, but there could be a better balance between the snow and the dogs, haven't quite yet worked out what would have provided a better result, but I'm learning. And having fun while doing it.. ;D

Check it out. (BTW, these two ones they do play rough, but there's no aggression involved. Just so there's no misunderstanding).

Godzilla!!


_MG_2785 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Wrestling is a nice sport!


_MG_2764 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Anti-gravity!


_MG_2732 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Hard right!


_MG_2484 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's some from my dog park (two days ago):


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 31, 2011)

Photographing black dogs in the snow is a exercise in futility, The dynamic range is so high thats its very difficult. Its not a lens issue. I've a few examples that I won't show.

Here is one of my dogs taken with my Nikon 990 a few years ago before The first Digital Rebel appeared. The background was removed, then I had a rubber stamp made for my wife. You only need a black stamp pad!


----------



## Happy viking (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are my dogs playing ;D Shots taken with 7D and 70-200L USM (non is)


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 31, 2011)

That first one deep in the snow is really cute.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent pictures everybody. I love the Corgis especially (but I'm partial, my first dog was a Corgi Cardigan) ;D.

I'm thinking along the lines that with the proper filter attached to the lens one could achieve very nice pictures of black dogs in snow, but you are right, the dynamic range is pretty crazy.


----------



## Happy viking (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks 

What kind of filter would you recomand?

For more Corgi pictures se my Flikr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kragset/


----------



## K3nt (Apr 4, 2011)

Being quite new to this I'm not quite sure what the filter would be. Maybe some of the more experienced guys could give us some hints, my first thought would be a circular polarizing filter. It would take out some of the glare, but maybe an ND type filter would yield even better results.

I added you as a contact on my flickr too..


----------



## kubelik (Apr 4, 2011)

an ND filter would not help, as it would evenly reduce exposure across the frame (unless you had a dog-shaped-cut-out in the middle of your ND filter).

a CPL would, as K3nt noted, cut down some of that glare. however, most CPLs give you at most a 2/3 stop difference ... it'll help, but it won't kill full-on-midday-sunlight.

you can probably recover some more highlight if you shoot with very neutral settings (rather than the standard tone curve which is pretty amped up already).

the more important thing is to accept your camera's dynamic range for what it is, and learn to work with it. if you have to shoot in snow, don't do it in the middle of a bright sunny day, where you're running into peak intensity on the snow. go into the woods and shoot in shade. consider using supplemental lighting on the dog (flash unit could help, although it won't keep up with your 7D's 8fps shooting rate). if you get really serious, get a higher-output flash unit that can actually compete with the sun (Elinchrom Ranger RX's). that's how ski and snowboard photographers get properly exposed and reasonable dynamic range shots.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 5, 2011)

Great info here. Loving it. Here's what I've learnt to do. Shoot in RAW with very neutral settings, then adjust the shot in post-processing when you have time. It takes some doing, but I just managed to get some seriously nice results doing that. 
I'll post those later. I also discovered just how bad the chromatic aberration is on the 18-135mm Kit lens. Wow. So now I need to re-process most of my shots again to get them where I want to... 

I learn new stuff every day... this is great! ;D


----------



## ions (Sep 6, 2011)

A bump for the dogs thread! 




Kimi Hiking in Harcourt Park by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Sep 6, 2011)

Another bump with better exposure in the snow..  (From last year) 




_MG_2389 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Sep 6, 2011)

More of Kimi




Kimi's 5th Birthday! German Shepherd Dog by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Running in the Snow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Crazy Rig, AKA Kimi the German Shepherd by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Sep 17, 2011)

Kimi on the Dock in Harcourt Park by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rocket_scientist (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are a few of our dog, and my in-laws basset and basset-beagle mix, getting a bath outside. All shots were taken with a 7D and 24-70 f2.8L.


----------



## gleb86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great shots everyone!

Here's one of my pooch


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Our little maddie, tebitan terrier





Brother in laws dog called Ralf waiting for the postman





Maddie taking it easy


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Nov 17, 2011)

Pepper.


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 17, 2011)

Not a high quality picture, but a good memory of a friend.


----------



## rocketman (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's one from my first day of using my new 7D.
It seems AI Servo is working
70-200mm f/4 L IS USM at 1/400, f5.0, iso 1000


----------



## Nassen0f (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my little Buddy 

40D, Nifty-Fifty, f1.8, 1/80, ISO100


----------



## codewizpt (Jan 6, 2012)

A White Bull Terrier I caught at Sevilla!


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 6, 2012)

This is actually a woman polo player in Argentina playing fetch with her dog on a polo field. She barely knows what baseball is. This was shot with a 7D and a 100-400mm lens in extremely poor light with an ISO of 3200. The picture is rough but I like the shot.


----------



## hippoeater (Jan 6, 2012)

My dog sophie, snoozing on our back deck after running around in the yard.


----------



## gudun74 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dog by gudun, on Flickr




Dog waiting for his master by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## JonJT (Mar 10, 2012)

He just sat and posed for the picture, hahah.


----------



## slippyphoto (Mar 10, 2012)

My Alfie


----------



## yunusoglu (Mar 10, 2012)

Kamera Obscura said:


> Pepper.



Nice shot, lovely dog!


----------



## stephan (Mar 10, 2012)

An old Dog waiting patiently for the plants to grow


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of great pics, everyone!




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

Missed the focus on this one, but it still captures that moment exactly:



IMG_4037 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




IMG_3115 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## nexus (Mar 10, 2012)

My lab Dino says : here we GO:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/antigravityro/5653731446/#in/set-72157624339237070/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/antigravityro/5380696808/#in/set-72157624339237070/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/antigravityro/5380097085/#in/set-72157624339237070/


----------



## sama (Mar 10, 2012)

My sweetie.. taken with the very basic XS and 50 1.8


----------



## JerryBruck (Mar 12, 2012)

@smirkypants


smirkypants said:


> The picture is rough but I like the shot.


Me too.


----------



## Nassen0f (Mar 21, 2012)

Got a nice picture of my skaterdog 8)


----------



## codewizpt (Mar 22, 2012)

Excelente!


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 10, 2012)

Nassen0f said:


> Got a nice picture of my skaterdog 8)




Great.


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 10, 2012)

Kamera Obscura said:


> Pepper.



LOL


----------



## ions (Apr 19, 2012)

Kimi in the Yard by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Apr 30, 2012)

Our two Beaucerons enjoying spring...




The Flying Beauceron Sisters by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Lily (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

It's my first post on Canon Rumors, just wanted to contribute with pictures of my sweet Beagle.

All of them were taken on a very sunny day, so the light is quite harsh, but I'm happy that they turned out nice, even if they are far from perfect.

The puppy shots were some of my very first pictures taken with my Canon 40D and my EFS 70-300, two years ago.




Puppy Fuji by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Puppy Fuji by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Puppy Fuji by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

The latest one was taken last year while I was playing with a friend's 5D Mark II.




Fuji by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

Waiting for my very own 5D Mark III to take better pictures of my cute Fuji.

Thank you in advance for your comments.

Lily


----------



## ions (May 29, 2012)

Kimi in the Yard II by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Hiding in the Grass by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## westr70 (May 29, 2012)

Playing wolves and buffalo.......... and the buffalo don't like it........


----------



## ions (May 30, 2012)

westr70 said:


> Playing wolves and buffalo.......... and the buffalo don't like it........



LOL.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 30, 2012)

Nassen0f said:


> Got a nice picture of my skaterdog 8)



+1 This pic is awesome!!! congrats!!


----------



## macrodust (May 31, 2012)

Chili dog? (not my dog)


----------



## rwmson (Jun 1, 2012)

Chili dog is funny, too bad about the distracting background.


----------



## ions (Jun 1, 2012)

Dora the Chihuahua Catching Some Sun at the Beach by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jun 12, 2012)

Kimi in the Yard, Again by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's my two:

9 year old Golden Retriever and a 5 month old Golden Doodle.


----------

